# Parking.



## duncyno1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Need I say any more. No idea how anyone can think that this is acceptable.










Also, before anyone tries to say there were cars at either side, I seen them parking. There were no other cars. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like typical TT parking to me!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

There have been a few 'parking threads' on here where plenty of people have said they park their TT like that because they want to avoid dents. If I was in an old banger and saw a car parked that inconsiderately, I think I'd park 3 inches from it on purpose just to piss them off as much as they're pissing everyone else off.

If you're too scared to park your car in public, either get a different car, leave it at home or grow a set.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

This sort of thing boils my piss :evil:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

i do it especailly in uni with the idiots in their shitty little cars mammy and daddy bought them that they have no respect for :evil:

saves me coming out to find damage on my car
i park up the back in tescos etc.... im dreding christmas with the full car parks lol

so yes this is Now typical Maryanne parking


----------



## duncyno1 (Apr 3, 2013)

If I was to try it I could guarantee that someone in there heap of a micra would think "there is a space", scrape it on the way in and slam a door into my side. It does my head in and I have to face it every single day I'm in there. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think this needs reposting from 2007...

Q: What's worse than unthinkingly parking in a disabled space?

A: Parking in two disabled spaces in a range rover!

I couldn't believe this jerk! No there wasn't any disabled sticker :evil:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

maryanne1986 said:


> i do it especailly in uni with the idiots in their shitty little cars mammy and daddy bought them that they have no respect for :evil:
> 
> saves me coming out to find damage on my car
> i park up the back in tescos etc.... im dreding christmas with the full car parks lol
> ...


Sorry, but if anyone deserves to get their car dinged up in a carpark, it's people who are selfish enough to park like that. Like I said, if I was driving an old banger and I saw your car parked across two bays, you wouldn't be able to get a fucking Rizla between our cars by the time I finished parking up... :wink:


----------



## duncyno1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Spandex said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > i do it especailly in uni with the idiots in their shitty little cars mammy and daddy bought them that they have no respect for :evil:
> ...


To me that makes too much sense. I'd be right in the other side if I was driving a banger too. In a car park which is usually empty and there are pleny of spaces I wouldn't be too bothered by parking like that, would simply laugh. But not there. I have to make an effort to get there nearly an hour beforehand to get a space. 
Times like that I wish I had a forklift. Not to move their car. To make 2 nice holes right through the side of it.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you have misread this photo, the mini was actually parked ok, it's just that everyone else moved their cars to the right so they did'nt have to be parked near the crappy little thing.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> I think you have misread this photo, the mini was actually parked ok, it's just that everyone else moved their cars to the right so they did'nt have to be parked near the crappy little thing.


That's the most ridiculous thing about that picture... It's an 11 year old mini, for fucks sake. It's the sort of car you deliberately take to the supermarket to avoid getting dents in your nice car.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Spandex said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you have misread this photo, the mini was actually parked ok, it's just that everyone else moved their cars to the right so they did'nt have to be parked near the crappy little thing.
> ...


If you have two cars in the first place :wink: 
I leave my almost 13 year old TT at home and walk or cycle to the shops. So I need to avoid getting dents in my nice body or nice bike :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


You did have a perky rear end I noticed at Adi Dani :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It even says _quattro_ on it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Get a grip :roll:

(in relation to quattro rear ends)


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

This is exactly how I park in any possible situation, and as for the the spiteful tossers who want to damage someone's car just because they're trying to look after it? Get a grip indeed.

I will always park at the furthest end of a car park and will make sure I'm in a space where only 1 car can park next to me. If I pull into a space and the car next to me has a baby seat then I'll move.

Why would you not care about your car? I see far too many cars driving round with horrible little dents in them, no one gives a sh*t about anyone else's property anymore. It's disgusting.

The worst ones for me are people who don't realise they need to drive forward out of their space before turning so they leave (emphasis on the leave because there's no way these wankers will stop and leave a note) a nice body coloured scuff all across your front corner.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

richieshore said:


> This is exactly how I park in any possible situation, and as for the the spiteful tossers who want to damage someone's car just because they're trying to look after it? Get a grip indeed.
> 
> I will always park at the furthest end of a car park and will make sure I'm in a space where only 1 car can park next to me. If I pull into a space and the car next to me has a baby seat then I'll move.
> 
> ...


No no no.. You've misunderstood. I would never damage someone else's car. I'd just park so close they'd need to rub their car down with butter to get it out. :wink:

I can't really see the difference. Both acts are equally inconsiderate. In fact, at least I'd only be inconveniencing one person, whereas you quite happily inconvenience everyone looking for a parking space, so convinced are you of your own importance. It's only a car - get a grip.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

richieshore said:


> no one gives a sh*t about anyone else's property anymore. It's disgusting.


Every time you park like that, you make a very clear statement that you don't give a shit about anyone else anymore. It's also pretty disgusting.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Spandex said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > no one gives a sh*t about anyone else's property anymore. It's disgusting.
> ...


It's a big circle really, I would much rather someone couldn't park than my car had a dent in it, who wouldn't?

If people were more considerate I wouldn't need to be less considerate.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Whilst inside of the car we've had a trolley slammed into the front wheel arch, car door opened on the drivers side, and an old biddy thought she'd use the bonnet as a dressing table.

People really are un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


So we can do it because they did it first? I thought that only worked as a defence when we were in school?

At the end of the day, what you're doing is worse because you do it more often, because you do it on purpose and because it affects many people each time. You can dress it up however you want but it simply comes down to the fact that you think you take priority over everyone else. If you're looking for things that are wrong with society these days, that right there is a prime example. Parking across two bays shows exactly the same lack of consideration for others as dinging someones car with your door.

I think in the last 10 years I've had 2 car park dings (and my car goes to the supermarket every week, no matter which car I own). One of the dents was bad enough that I had to get the door resprayed. As annoying as it was, it's one incident (and £150) in 10 years. It doesn't justify parking like a dick every chance I get.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well that's the closest i have seen spandy in getting pee'd off


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> well that's the closest i have seen spandy in getting pee'd off


Shhuusshh - he can hear you! :wink:


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Spandex said:


> It doesn't justify parking like a dick every chance I get.


What do you use to justify it? :twisted:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jonnieboy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't justify parking like a dick every chance I get.
> ...


Is this like a differently worded version of "talking to yourself are you?"


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > well that's the closest i have seen spandy in getting pee'd off
> ...


Doesn't matter John as he ignores me most of the time.......it's great


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've had people moan about me lobbing my motorbike in a car space before. Never mind that they hid the motorbike parking somewhere stupid and didn't signpost it, or that someone has left a trolley in it. At least I'm only taking up one space though. Idiots who block access to spaces around their own space are just crap at parking and selfish. If you can't see how to park neatly, you shouldn't be driving.


----------

